# White Pine lake Adventure 8-2



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

TDT and I have always backcountry skied White Pine Fork in Little Cottonwood Canyon every year. Over the years we have passed the White Pine Lake, never considering fishing it. That was the past, and today we felt that we needed to change that. Here is a shot from last season of TDT after coming off that face in the background.









We invited FlyFishingLover and Bscuderi, but both bailed on us...one with a friendly text...the other with a not so friendly no show. Just the 2 of us...good....no one to slow us down! With 5 miles to go, every adventure must start with the 1st step. Oddly enough this hike starts by going downhill.









We continued with the battle against gravity, gaining not only elevation, but good background views too.









But as far as we had come....we still had to PASS the mountain in the background!









A mile from the lake the views opended up and the flowers did too.









Call us hardcore, but being backcountry skiers, we avoided the last 3/4ths of a mile of the trail and boulder hopped/bushwacked our way up a short cut. The steep slope after the boulders in the pic below is as steep as it looks.









A pic showing how we avoided the "tourist trail"









Finally after several hours of hiking we got our 1st beautiful views of the lake!

















It took only 3 casts for TDT to nail the 1st fish of the day! This cutty was shinny and new.









Me...........I was leaning more twards the fly rod...and it only took 2 casts to nail my 1st cutty on the "Mini Olive Bunny".

















Soon TDT switched to fly rod and nailed 3 nice Cutthroat Trout

























My "rod, reel and fish" shot that those "orvis dorks" are so famous for.









TDT nailed his largest fish of the day on the fly.









And got yet another on the fly.









The scenery was just outstanding, and just demanded a picture. I am thinking about blowing up this shot. Simply paradise!









I got my brand spankin new waders/boots on and nailed my biggest Cutthroat of the day. This guy fought like hell.









With 1 hour to go, we decided to move to the inlet for faster action...it was a risky move.









However it was well worth it!

























We did not want to hike down in the dark...so at 6:30pm we started the long 5 mile hike back down. Our efforts were rewarded with great views.









A couple miles in, we turned yet another switch back corner......only to be greeted with the view of a mother moose and her calf....30 feet away! It was like the good, bad and the ugly. We quickly backed off, and headed straight into the bush. Lucky for us the next section of the trail was only 15 yards through the bush...even more lucky there was no noise of a mamma moose coming at us! So I snapped a pic when we finally quit running from the scene.









We both had this odd feeling that our troubles were not over yet. And that feeling was right! About 2 miles later we stopped at a switch back to get some water. TDT said, "hey moose, moose, moose"! Sure enough a block away were 3 BIG Bull moose standing on the trail. They did not know we were there, but now we had a BIG problem. How do we get down? Luckily our multipul past ski tours in the area helped out on this one...but this time the slope was not covered by snow. We had a lovely 1/2 mile terrible, steep, thick as could be bushwack down a STEEP slope. This is what the bushwack looked like...can you spot TDT in the picture?









With some sections so thick you could not even see your hand.....we were more than happy to hit the wide trail agian. This is where we popped back out onto the main trail, those bushes are nearly 8 feet tall!









We beat the sunset, survied the moose encounters and warned a few hikers about the moose ahead (they all quickly turned around).

Overall we got 29 Cutthroat Trout at White Pine Lake......and ALL of which were released to swim another day.


----------



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome day, thanks for the story and the photos - enjoyed


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done.
Nice pictures.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job guys. Looks like a fun day hike/trip. 
Loved the pics!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cool trip!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a awesome adventure thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice report, beautiful scenery. Love the fact that you guys go bushwacking as often as you do. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Had to work and the text sat in my outbox unnoticed. Oops I feel bad  looks like fishing panned out


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Had to work and the text sat in my outbox unnoticed. Oops I feel bad  looks like fishing panned out


Yeah 5 moose against 2 of us! We needed more troops!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

poiboy said:


> Nice report, beautiful scenery. Love the fact that you guys go bushwacking as often as you do. Thanks for the report.


I counted 3 times we went off trail this time. 2 too many if you ask me! Thanks to the **** moose.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

You guys are so bad ass! One day I hope I can be as cool as you guys.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Tylert said:


> You guys are so bad ass! One day I hope I can be as cool as you guys.


You have time. 8)

I usually invite you to these types of things too. Don't let the opprotunity pass you by bro. Hope to see you passing our slow butts on the trail soon.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Tylert said:


> You guys are so bad ass! One day I hope I can be as cool as you guys.


Well, well, well, look who is back from the dead :^8^: *(u)* :^8^:

As for being as cool as us.....getting us out on your boat at Electric Lake would be a good start!

Hope to fish with you again Tylert....those were some good times indeed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work boys! Not that I would ever do that hike, but do you from Little CW or from AF Canyon?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Nice work boys! Not that I would ever do that hike, but do you from Little CW or from AF Canyon?


Little Cottonwood Canyon sir (LCC for short). It sure is a long one man so pack a lunch and a dinner! The parking lot/trailhead is just below snowbird ski resort by a mile or so.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You ever fish Desolation? I haven't ever heard of any fish in it and never wanted to hike it to check.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> You ever fish Desolation? I haven't ever heard of any fish in it and never wanted to hike it to check.


Stood at it many times with no signs of life. Doesn't mean there isn't! I always go by it on the mountain bike during the summer. The fall I spend a TON OF TIME in that area as the colors are simply outstanding! So I have thought this fall I may just bring the rod along.

There are a few lakes/ponds in the area that will get attention soon. Hope to beat the skunk!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

This fall I will definately be bringing the fishing gear along....I did spend some time up there 2 years ago with no fishing gear and hate to say it...never really saw any boils..but that don't mean there aren't a few in there...the only ripples I saw in the water were from a hiker skipping rocks.....did get some great shots from that trip tho!


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you guys not have jobs? Or do you donate plasma to pay for the gas? Dammnit I need to quit my job and just fish everyday. 8)


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

ajwildcat said:


> Do you guys not have jobs? Or do you donate plasma to pay for the gas? Dammnit I need to quit my job and just fish everyday. 8)


Sign me up too!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

ajwildcat said:


> Do you guys not have jobs? Or do you donate plasma to pay for the gas? Dammnit I need to quit my job and just fish everyday. 8)


We do have jobs. There was a BFT thread entitled "what's your 9 to 5?"

I work as a pest control technician and my twin is a hardware associate. We both teach martial arts 3 times a week too.


----------

